# Ati tool and AA / AF



## acidslacker (Oct 13, 2005)

hello all I was wondering if anyone could answer me this, I have AA and AF set to application preference in ATI control panel, now when I start ATItool it has AA and AF set to off.. does this mean that when I set AA & AF in an application that it doesn't do anything? do I then need to set parameters for AA / AF in ATI tool as well? and if so should I use biliner or triliner settings.. i'm very confused, many thanks if anyone can help me..


----------



## grazzhoppa (Oct 14, 2005)

It looks like ATItool's "off" setting sets the AA or AF to Application Preference in the ATI control panel.  You only need to change the settings in one place.

And bilinear is supposedly slightly more blurry than trilinear, but takes less processing power.  In reality, I don't think you'll see much difference.  Trilinear and Bilinear correspond to the options of "Quality" and "Performance" in the ATI control panel.

I only use ATItool/ATI control panel settings when the game doesn't have options for AA or AF.  You should use the in-game settings if they are available.


----------



## acidslacker (Oct 14, 2005)

many thanks grazzhoppa


----------

